# soldering 1/8 mono jack



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When soldering a 1/8 mono phone jack does the + get soldered near the center pin or the outside one?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Center pin is the standard. That way the ground shell of the connector contacts the jack before the + pin.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's what I figured. I just worked my way back from what I knew from the male plug. Thanks.


----------

